# Topics > Smart things > Smart skis >  Carv, AI ski instructor, MotionMetrics, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - getcarv.com

youtube.com/CarvSki

facebook.com/getCarv

twitter.com/getcarv

linkedin.com/company/carvbymotionmetrics

instagram.com/getcarv

Co-founder and CEO - Jamie Grant

Co-founder and CTO - Pruthvikar Reddy

"CARV: The world’s first wearable that helps you ski better!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Carv Kickstarter Video

Published on Feb 15, 2016




> Ski Wearable for everyone  - Ski Gadget of the year 2016 Kickstarter video 
> 
> For every type of skier
> Become a better, smoother and faster skier. Ski position and pressure are two essential components of skiing. For every turn you make Carv analyses when, where and how much pressure you apply. Carv then speaks to you to correct your form in real-time on the slopes and later provides in-depth run analysis in the app.
> 
> Casual Skier
> Carv’s real-time coaching gives you feedback on your skiing. Simply pick a lesson or drill and set off. As you ski, Carv processes your data on the go and spurs you on towards becoming a better skier. Keep track of your achievements, and personal bests for each ski run. Challenge yourself or a friend to a technical drill and find out who is the most versatile skier.
> 
> Get technique analysis and metrics to identify where you could improve and keep track of yourself over time. Technique analysis helps you identify and iron out mistakes to make you a better skier whilst metrics help you track your performance.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Meet Carv

Uploaded on Oct 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Carv installation guide

Published on Mar 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "World’s first AI ski instructor launches"
The ultra-thin smart insert records more than 70 metrics under your feet on every turn

October 28, 2018

----------

